# Uberti Updated.............



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Bought this Uberti last week, and wasn' too happy with the base pin retaining screw and the button head ejector rod. So, immediately sent off to Browmell's for replacement.

Here is original base pin screw:










And, after replacement last Saturday:










And, original button head ejector rod:



















And after replacement with the crescent head ejector rod:










Like it much better this way...........

Bob Wright


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking good, real good.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey, *Bob*, what's that number "1854" that's stamped on the front of the frame, just beneath the head of the cylinder base-pin?
It's not the gun's serial number, which is obviously 9572.

It's not the frame style, is it? The frame is 1873-style, not 1854.
Is it the date that Colt's Patent Firearms was founded? Or Uberti?

I know that the case-hardened frame is inauthentic, but it certainly is pretty against the blued parts.
Which is the authentic ejector button? The round one, or the crescent one?

Sorry to be such a pest.
When my curiosity is aroused, it just has to be satisfied.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

SteveM1911A1:

He that questions me about my guns, ammunition, or shooting, is a friend, never a pest.

I have no idea what that number stamped on the front of the frame represents. The 9572 number is the last four digits of the serial number, and other parts are stamped accordingly, though less visible.

As to the ejector rod button, not too sure of its origin. I've seen Colt Flat Top Target models fitted with one, also rod ejector double action revovlers. I figured the crescent was the original Army issue, to better fit into holsters, while the button head offered a more positive grip for ejecting empties on the target range, hence would be found on target models. I have noted the button head ejector rod on many Belgian copies and non-copies of Colts.

I say non-copies as in my childhood I bought a couple of Belgian .38 caliber revolvers that were double action rod ejecting revolvers that were about the size of a Colt M1877 DA, but looked like a Colt SAA, even to the black hard rubber grips. These guns were made more like a Remington, with integral grip straps.

One of these guns was stamped "Cowboy Ranger" and listed on the side of the barrel "For .38 Colt 38 S&W Special, .38 Smith & Wesson". And the darn thing took all three cartridges!

Bob Wright


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

Looks snazzy. Good job.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bob Wright said:


> ...Belgian copies and non-copies of Colts.
> 
> I say non-copies as in my childhood I bought a couple of Belgian .38 caliber revolvers that were double action rod ejecting revolvers that were about the size of a Colt M1877 DA, but looked like a Colt SAA, even to the black hard rubber grips. These guns were made more like a Remington, with integral grip straps.
> 
> ...


*Bob*;
Thanks for all of the answers.
Please see my PM.


----------



## 60DRB (Dec 20, 2012)

The Uberti "family" are sure hard to identify with certainty. I bought a Navy Arms "Cavalry Model" many years ago (about 1984, and was supposed to be a Cimarron when ordered), which came in a Uberti box, and has "A. Uberti" under the barrel along the extractor area, as well as the Navy Arms logo on the top of the barrel. It has the 7 1/2" barrel in .45 as it should, and an inspector cartouche on the hand grip, as well as the cylinder pin retainer screw (not the "new style" spring retainer). Mine has the button extractor...I never even noticed until your comment/picture!...now I want that replaced!

I am currently shooting 5.1 gr of Trailboss and Lasercast 250 gr bullets. That seems to shoot straight but high (8" high at 25'). The action was pretty gritty when new, but after several hundred rounds it is smooth now. I do like it.


----------

